# Scat



## BakkaBakkaBakka (Aug 23, 2011)

Anyone ever meet a guy named scat? He's probably 6' - 6'2 semi big beard but just on the chin i think probably some dreads in the back of his head (surprise) and a hat on. So like everyone else but hes probably about 40 and he's got a pitbull named Madrox. Just wondering if anyone knows of him, he's the first "traveler" i recall meeting. Damn generous too, he shared all his beer with me and my friends after we just met him 5 minutes ago and we were just some suburban teenage yuppies in ann arbor. He's also Irish, like to the point where i think his last name was mckinley or something.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 23, 2011)

i don't remember more than half the people i've met on the road. pretty cool you remember your "first traveler"...i don't


----------



## MrD (Aug 24, 2011)

I met a "Scat" that fits that description so many years back in my hometown. He's a pretty generic traveler guy. But I do remember him being super friendly and fun to be around!


----------



## BakkaBakkaBakka (Aug 26, 2011)

MrD said:


> I met a "Scat" that fits that description so many years back in my hometown. He's a pretty generic traveler guy. But I do remember him being super friendly and fun to be around!


Haha that sounds like him. And he seems like someone who's been travelling for quite a while, He had a lot of distaste for juggalos or as he called then "oogaboos"


----------

